

CakeMail: Ready for Resale - jmacd
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/11/05/cakemail-%e2%80%93-ready-for-resale/

======
e1ven
This link didn't work for me, but I was able to find the Article at
[http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/11/05/cakemail-%e2%80%93-rea...](http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/11/05/cakemail-%e2%80%93-ready-
for-resale/)

